# Binoculars



## bhunter164 (Jan 24, 2007)

What size binoculars are best for NFAA outdoor shoots? I'am looking to purchase Vortex brand


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

10x42 minimum. 

The big eye don't lie. 

.02


----------



## D.B.Cooper (Feb 7, 2013)

I agree. 10x42 is a good compromise of reasonable magnification and weight.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

D.B.Cooper said:


> I agree. 10x42 is a good compromise of reasonable magnification and weight.


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

Went with Nikon 12x. Started out with Nikon 10x and they just didn't quite let me see those longer distance 3d target rings. Tired Vortex. Nothing wrong with them, just prefer Nikon. My shooting buddy has Leica 10x and they show as much detail as my 12x. They are probably the best out there, but I can't afford $1800 for a pair of binocs.


----------



## bhunter164 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

I have a pair of Alpen Apex 10x50 which I thought were very good but bought a pair of Leica Ultravid 10x42 and am not looking back...
once I got over the sticker shock!


----------



## rohpenguins (Dec 2, 2012)

I have to 15X vortex Viper HD


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

The jump from 10x to 12x was awesome. I'm using Leupold Mojave 12x50 and love them.


----------



## Bruce 2 (Jul 8, 2012)

Vortex is a reliable good value. Cannot go wrong.


----------



## crushedeiffel (May 24, 2015)

Magnification is not everything, resolution is key.
I go with very old Angénieux 8X24, they are very sharp, bought for a pittance when the company went bankrupt can tell the impacts at 90m by day better with them than with most cheap 10. On par with canon10X30 IS And at 70m at night target lit by a 150 lumen led lamp.
The good news is you can ask to try binoculars at an event, most people will let you. In the shop also.
If you are in a supermarket try to read the labels on the shelfs. You will see the difference for yourself.
Image stabilization is good when you are under pressure and need a quick look. 
You can also buy a monocular and a tripod, the optical quality might be better for the same budget.
Try second hand, it's easy : check for play in the mechanism, both lenses should be aligned, if it looks good through the lens, it is !


----------



## c.sitas (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey guys ; check ebay for vortex. I was amazed at the price differences. I bought 10 x 42 for 168.00 laid in. The Diamond back.


----------



## MPKO (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm using 7x50 steiners for hunting and competition. easier to judge the distance also when you don't have too much magnification.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

I've had pentax, alpens, leicas and nikons. By far the best are the leicas. Imho.
The price tag is steep but considering the amount of use I say spend the bucks and give your eyes a break. Now the drawbacks...
The cost of $1800+ puts many out of equation. But what bothers me more is the cost to send back for cleaning. The base price is $800 for cleaning and that doesn't cover extras like eye cups or screws. I was told that the average cost to clean is about $1000.
So I found a 2nd pair that I use for archery and one for hunting. The hunters are the ones in need of cleaning. I guess quality costs. But be forewarned. If tou go to the top end brands you will find it almost impossible to go back.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I've got a pair of cheap Barska 8-24 binos that work great...very cheap but work very well. but have don't use them much anymore. I found that I looked at every shot to every other shot and focused on the group- exactly what you're NOT supposed to do. Now, I'm now at the point where I can call my shot on release and simply don't need them very often


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Rattleman said:


> I've had pentax, alpens, leicas and nikons. By far the best are the leicas. Imho.
> The price tag is steep but considering the amount of use I say spend the bucks and give your eyes a break. Now the drawbacks...
> The cost of $1800+ puts many out of equation. But what bothers me more is the cost to send back for cleaning. The base price is $800 for cleaning and that doesn't cover extras like eye cups or screws. I was told that the average cost to clean is about $1000.
> So I found a 2nd pair that I use for archery and one for hunting. The hunters are the ones in need of cleaning. I guess quality costs. But be forewarned. If tou go to the top end brands you will find it almost impossible to go back.


So........ You are saying an 1,800 pair binos doesn't even have lifetime warranty??


----------



## dunmoab (Apr 4, 2013)

Just bought 12x50 vortex diamondbacks....LOVE EM!!!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Quality glass is amazing - I thought I had good glass many times, and compared it to my buddies good glass and it doesn't compare.

He has a pair of Meoptas which are absolutely ridiculous. I live in the land of vortex - we go to the vortex shoot and can try every pair of vortex they make. Nothing compares - even the binos from Vortex that cost more.

I like Vortex optics and the people are great - but man..... not all glass is the same.

Now with that said - Alpen and Vortex make great glass for what most of us want to do - see at 50 yards. I have seen a big difference from the low end Vortex (diamaond backs) and the low end Alpen (Shasta ridge) to the better models that I will stay with the higher end models. There is significant difference. Still at a price half of what others pay.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Vortex is hard to beat. Went to the Vortex Open a few years back and got try all their binoculars. Clarity and detail of anything I looked at was outstanding.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I have an upper tier pair of Alpens which are very good and accomplish what I need them to do out to 80 yards, but I have looked through Rattleman's Leicas and the difference in clarity is astounding. It is my choice right now to stick with the more comfortable price point of the Alpens, but should I find myself suddenly getting it together and shooting at a higher level, those Leicias are certainly on my short list.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

kspseshooter said:


> So........ You are saying an 1,800 pair binos doesn't even have lifetime warranty??[emoji47]


Nope. I got both of mine 2nd hand thru here on AT. The warranty only good for origional purchaser. The reason I bought the 2nd pair only because of cost to clean and repair. I bought mine for about $1000, I think. And you can bet the only reason I bought the 2nd pair is because they are that good. PERIOD


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

I havent seen these,in a few years but KOWA use to make fantastic optics. I know that their spotting scopes are as good as Leica or Swarvorski just not advertised as much. The spotters are used in long range rifle,shooting and they are clear edge to edge. Same with the binos. Used they are about 1/2 the cost of swarvorski and Leica


----------



## sam1911 (Oct 8, 2012)

I use Nikon 10X42 for indoor and I love them


----------

